# ISRAEL - Stadium and Arena Development News



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> Beer Sheva 32,000


Municipality of Be'er Sheva decided that 32,000 seats stadium is too big for Be'er Sheva. They will build 16,000 seats stadium instead...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Municipality of Jerusalem has plan to expand Teddy Stadium from 21,000 seats to 30,000 seats by building the southern stand. 

Current Teddy stadium:































































Teddy Stadium before the northern stand was built in 1999:


----------



## Altay (Oct 5, 2010)

nice stadium. do u nou avarage attendace of beitar ?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have exactly the attendance average, but Beitar has usually average of 10,000-15,000


----------



## Skizofre3e (Mar 2, 2010)

Keep up Israel


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> Municipality of Be'er Sheva decided that 32,000 seats stadium is too big for Be'er Sheva. They will build 16,000 seats stadium instead...


bad move by the people of Beer7, if they plan to turn this city into one of the biggest in Israel they need to think about the future.....


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> bad move by the people of Beer7, if they plan to turn this city into one of the biggest in Israel they need to think about the future.....


yeah but they don't have enough budget for 32,000 seats stadium, and the club average attendance is not that big. they will expand the stadium at the future if required...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> Haifa 32,000 (i called the Haifa UFO or the cd player )


updated render













Herzeleid said:


> Ramat HaSharon 10,000



new renders of the renovation of Canada Stadium in Ramat HaSharon


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

*Haifa - Sammy Ofer Stadium (32,000)*

Haifa - Sammy Ofer Stadium (32,000) - January 2011:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

omrivol said:


> Municipality of Jerusalem has plan to expand Teddy Stadium from 21,000 seats to 30,000 seats by building the southern stand.
> 
> Current Teddy stadium:


The construction of the southern stand of Teddy Stadium will start soon, and the southern stand supposed to be ready at August/September 2011.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

*Haifa - Sammy Ofer Stadium (32,000)*

Haifa - Sammy Ofer Stadium (32,000) - January 2011:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> Jerusalem Arena 10,000


Video:


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Whoah, I am really surprised! :cheers2: I hope that stadium in Haifa is going to be built soon.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The stadium is under construction already, and it's supposed to be ready at late 2012.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> Petach Tikva, in the first stage it will be for 10,000, in the second stage for 20,000 the future stands will be behind the goalies area



Petach Tikva Stadium - 12,000 (first stage) - February 2011:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

any news about the Ramat Gan Stadium? does anyone know what it's gonna look like?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

There is no official plan for a new Ramat Gan Stadium so far...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva Stadium - February 2011:


----------



## Marcel1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there any update from the Netanya Stadium? Shouldn't it be finished a long time ago?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The constructions of Netanya Stadium has been resumed a few month ago...


----------



## Marcel1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

omrivol said:


> The constructions of Netanya Stadium has been resumed a few month ago...


Alright then. Do they have any idea when it will be finished? And does anyone have pictures of the progress?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I do said:


>


This is the an old picture, but since then only the stands were complicity built (without chairs the roof).


----------



## Marcel1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

omrivol said:


> This is the an old picture, but since then only the stands were complicity built (without chairs the roof).


Thanx!
A shame though, I think it will be a beautiful stadium


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

me too. i hope 2 more stands will be built...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva Stadium - March 2011:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Netanya Stadium, March 2011:
http://www.kufsa.co.il/show.aspx?sec=8&ID=5091


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

u have new pics of the Akko stadium? btw bloomfield will get upgraded for 18,000 peeps...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Akko Stadium (5,000) - March 2011:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> btw bloomfield will get upgraded for 18,000 peeps...


Yeah. The southern and the northern will get the upgrade.

Bloomfield Statium, 2010:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcel1987 said:


> Alright then. Do they have any idea when it will be finished? And does anyone have pictures of the progress?


Aerial View of Netania Staium (the first seconds):


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

looks pretty good for a team like Akko, but i will never understand why they built like 3 different stands on one side instead of doing just 1 big stand....Israel and his crazy building ways....hno:




omrivol said:


> Akko Stadium (5,000) - March 2011:




btw know anything about the stadium in Ashdod, did they start the digging stage or something?




omrivol said:


> Yeah. The southern and the northern will get the upgrade.


how about doing some stands also where it says Nivea, that hole haves NO porpuse other tan being an eyesore...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> looks pretty good for a team like Akko, but i will never understand why they built like 3 different stands on one side instead of doing just 1 big stand....Israel and his crazy building ways....hno:


Yeah, it's soooo ugly and useless. look at the following video. The architect says that this gaps supposed to be the players entrance. it's a joke. they could did a "simple" entrance.








Herzeleid said:


> btw know anything about the stadium in Ashdod, did they start the digging stage or something?


There is no official plans in Ashdod yet.



Herzeleid said:


> how about doing some stands also where it says Nivea, that hole haves NO porpuse other tan being an eyesore...


Yeah, you are right. i've always thought this gap exists in order to separate between the fans stands, but usually both Maccabi and Hapoel fans sits there in there games, so this gap is useless.

I hope that the Tel-Aviv teams will have a new modren stadium in the next 10 years.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> I hope that the Tel-Aviv teams will have a new modren stadium in the next 10 years.


yes Maccabi needs a new stadium, would be a dream to have a new stadium build in the lands of Sde Dov we could use the old design of the new Haifa stadium, Hapoel and Bnei Yehuda can stay in Bloomfield..!


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I heard that Municipality of Tel-Aviv has plans to demolish Bloomfield at the next 10 years, So Hapoel will not stay there...

The 2 big Tel-Aviv teams appropriate to 30k modern stadium.
It's will be ridicules that Netanya, Be'er-Sheva and Petach-Titkva will has a 16k modern stadiums just like Tel-Aviv.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

with all the renovations being done at Bloomfield i HIGHLY doubt it will get demolish any time soon....


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The renovations are a short-term solution for the Champions League and Euro 2013.

The renovations of Bloomfield will not make him a modern stadium, as the other new stadiums (The 30k Teddy, Haifa, Petach Tikva etc), and not big enough for Macabi and Hapoel...

אגב, אני מניח שאתה דובר עברית. די קשה לי לבטא את עצמי באנגלית כמו שאני מסוגל בעברית. אני מוגבל פה.
אם אתה מתעניין בכל נושא האצטדיונים בישראל, אתה מוזמן להצטרף לפורום הישראלי בנושא:
http://www.asoccer.co.il/index.php?showtopic=23794&st=0


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

while i can understand hebrew, believe me u know more english than i know hebrew....u know how we diaspora jews are....anyways back in topic, i checked that link u posted above and if this is the render of Teddy it will look so amazing, a great addition to Jerusalem..!!











this pic of the Petach stadium looks very nice, when they build the goalie stands it will look pretty good, kinda like a space ship..!


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

How popular are soccer and basketball in Israel?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

pretty much the most popular sports besides counting money...:lol:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Municipality of Be'er Sheva announced that the construction of a 16k seats stadium, will start next month and will end in 2014.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

i have no idea. at this render there are two colors, but i don't know if this is the official planning...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Akko stadium (5,000):
http://www.akkonet.co.il/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=22190

The stadium should be ready for 2011/2012 season.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Haifa stadium (32,000):
http://www.mhaifa.co.il/Fanzone/Columns.asp?col=0&id=3825


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Jerusalem Arena (10,000):
http://img545.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=pic001n.jpg


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Netanya Stadium (14,000 seats, first stage):


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Will be interesting to see when its complete.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The stadium was supposed to be ready in 2007, but the works were suspended for a long time due to financial problems. the stadium suppose to be ready for 2012/2013 season...


----------



## botzer (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't like the expansion of Teddy, the south stand won't be like the others...
The stadium capacity will be 30,000? How? 
I see that the lower tier will be smaller, around 4,000-5,000 seats less, so the south stand should be very big(around 14,000 seats, to compare, the north stand capacity is 8,000 seats)


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The lower tier will be smaller around 2,500 seats.
The separation between the upper and lower level will canceled. In addition, the chairs will arranged more crowded.

The new stand not perfect, but not so bad...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva Stadium (12,000 seats):


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ Looks good.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Article about Teddy Stadium expansion (Hebrew):
http://www.one.co.il/Article/181158.html#


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Live webcam of the Jerusalem Arena.

http://www.jerusalem.muni.il/jer_sys/arena/index.html#startphoto=1


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Akko Stadium (5,000 Seats) - 6 June, 2011:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

2 question about the last pic....why the fu(k didn't they make the roof bigger so it covers all the stand?? and second whats that little area of the left side that doesn't have any stands for?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I have no idea why the roof is not bigger. lets see what will happen in the future. 

I think the "little area" is for food stall, but it's just my assumption...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> I think the "little area" is for food stall, but it's just my assumption...


a food stand inside the stadium? hummm i dont think thats a food stand, maybe its a place for tv camaras....makes more "sense"....:nuts:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

nothing in this strange stadium makes more sense :bash:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium, Last Sunday:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva Stadium (12,000):


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i like it a lot, it would be interesting to see how the roofs will match when the stands behind the goalie area gets built....good for Petach Tikva..!


btw Omri do u know if the upgrading of Bloomfield has started?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva Probably won't host games in 2013 UEFA European Under-21, So the south and north stand won't be built soon.

The upgrading of Bloomfield hasn't started yet. It supposed to be started at this summer.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Haifa Stadium (30,000), New Pictures:
http://www.2all.co.il/web/Sites4/HaifaStadium/CATALOG.asp?T1=2&T2=5&T3=&iPageNo=1&N=&IsShowOneCat=0


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Romema Hall (Haifa) renovation:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

great work Omri, finally someone who shares my love for stadiums and arenas in Israel as much as i do..! now about Romena....if they build stands all over the court and renovate the exterior and make it more modern it will pretty good, not great, but good..!


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. I thought i'm the only freak :tongue2:

That's exactly what the are doing in Romema. That's how it should looked outside:









BTW, The southern stand in Petach Tikva Stadium won't be built soon, and therefore the stadium will be opened only at 2012/2013 season, due to necessity for building a permanent wall instead the stand hno:
http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4086592,00.html


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Netanya Stadium (14,000 seats), New pictures:
http://www.xnet.co.il/architecture/articles/0,14710,L-3084304,00.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

looks good, didn't knew there was an archeological site near the stadium, good thing they will renovate it..!


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Haifa Stadium (30,000), June 2011:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva Stadium (12,000), new pictures:
http://www.xnet.co.il/architecture/articles/0,14710,L-3084831,00.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> Petach Tikva Stadium (12,000), new pictures:
> http://www.xnet.co.il/architecture/articles/0,14710,L-3084831,00.html


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Finally, after 20 years, a new propper stadium is almost ready.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

omrivol said:


> BTW, The southern stand in Petach Tikva Stadium won't be built soon, and therefore the stadium will be opened only at 2012/2013 season, due to necessity for building a permanent wall instead the stand hno:
> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4086592,00.html


well, i read at some places that Petach Tivka stadium will be ready in a few month...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Haifa Stadium, new pictures:
http://www.2all.co.il/web/Sites4/HaifaStadium/CATALOG.asp?T1=2&T2=6&IsShowOneCat=0

http://www.mhaifa.co.il/Fanzone/Columns.asp?col=3&id=3866

http://www.hec.co.il/אצטדיון


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

hey Omri could you check this out, it talks about a "hall" in Beer7 for 3,000 people, i think its meant to be for Basketball but it says it will meet all the standars required by the football association...if this is the beer7 arena we talked some pages ago seems like they changed the design, what do u think about it?










http://www.one.co.il/Article/183344.html


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

This picture is the new training facilitie of Hapoel Beer-Sheva, and it's supposed to be part of the Sport Complex of Beer-Sheva that will include also the new stadium and the new arena...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Haifa Stadium, New video:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

they started to put the roof in the Netanya stadium


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

More pictures from Netanya, July 2011:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Teddy Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Beer-Sheva Stadium (16,000), new photos:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220793811290013.48492.125420574160671&type=1


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium, new pictures:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Haifa Stadium, Live Webcam:
http://www.hec.co.il/HEC/Templates/showpage.asp?DBID=1&LNGID=2&TMID=84&FID=691&PID=0


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Petach Tikva (12,000 seats):


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like this roof, its very interesting...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

you can see more pictures of the roof here:
http://www.xnet.co.il/architecture/articles/0,14710,L-3084831,00.html


----------



## lokoman500 (Aug 27, 2011)

Netanya Stadium was completed on 12000-24000 ue21 seats for 2013?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

lokoman500 said:


> Netanya Stadium was completed on 12000-24000 ue21 seats for 2013?


Not yet...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium (21,000 --> 31,000). The southern wall was broke in order to allow the southern stand to be built.

[IMG=100]http://up352.siz.co.il/up3/nmnmkzq3ttzm.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=100]http://up352.siz.co.il/up1/xnwmjzt5rmag.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=100]http://up352.siz.co.il/up2/tqmmy4wzwuzo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium (21,000 --> 31,000). The southern wall was broke in order to allow the southern stand to be built.


----------



## lokoman500 (Aug 27, 2011)

it was time that israel had stadiums category, but prefer them to be complete and in the faces


----------



## lokoman500 (Aug 27, 2011)

¿¿Something About the Ramat Gan stadium, tennis center Israel, Beersheba stadium, stadium Ashdod, arena holon??


----------



## GanEden (Sep 23, 2008)

I wish rugby league would come to Israel one day. Shalom


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

lokoman500 said:


> ¿¿Something About the Ramat Gan stadium, tennis center Israel, Beersheba stadium, stadium Ashdod, arena holon??


Ramat Gan stadium - there isn't any official program so far.
Tennis center Israel - there isn't any official program so far (AFAIK).
Ashdod stadium - there isn't any official program so far. 
Beersheba stadium - works has started last month.
Holon Arena - there is an official program that already approved (AFAIK). I don't know when the works is scheduled to begin.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium (images from beitar.net forum):


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

seems like they are going to leave those ugly "holes" and stairs in the middle, i HOPE all the stands in the end look the same and are simetrical...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't think it's possible to fix it...


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Netanya and Petah Tivka stadiums. I hope to see more new stadiums in Israel.


----------



## o.S.T.mus.tis.nt. (Dec 7, 2010)

Any VIP boxes in teddy stadium?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> I don't think it's possible to fix it...


looks horrible.....such a shame for Israel's capital....


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great...
kay:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Netanya Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Jerusalem Arena:


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice kay:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

pictures from Sammy Offer Stadium:
http://www.mhaifa.co.il/Fanzone/Columns.asp?col=0&id=4048


----------



## lokoman500 (Aug 27, 2011)

woowww :banana:


----------



## lokoman500 (Aug 27, 2011)

[^^ cool, great progress :applause:


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Cranes in Teddy Stadium :banana:


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

There are 3 cranes now.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder why the construction progress is too slow so far...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New pictures from Netanya Stadium:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.297051513694362.68447.174804619252386&type=1


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

any pics from upgrading Teddy stadium ?


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Not much to see unfortunately.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Sammy Offer, March 2012:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

they are building it super fast...!!! do u think Ofer stadium will be ready for next season? maybe Kiryat Shmona can use it if they make it to the champions league...


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

It won't be ready for next season.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe for the end of the next season...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Video from Sammy Offer stadium:


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Teddy, 11/04/12


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Pics for Romema that I found on article in Xnet*










































































Read the full article in hebrew at: http://www.xnet.co.il/architecture/articles/0,14710,L-3097861,00.html


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

looks ugly on the outside, they could have done something better, i hate the fact that the windows are not symmetrical in the areas wich i guess are the office areas, they could have just make like a huge window on both sides that way it would have look nicer and not like a huge cement box....but at least its better than before...


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

Romema 1st game of the season (league) 21/10/12, Maccabi Haifa against Hapoel Gilboa Galil


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures and video from Netanya Stadium:
http://www.one.co.il/Article/207751.html

First game in Sunday.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Video from Netanya stadium (13,800k):


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from the opening game of Netanya Stadium:
http://www.one.co.il/Article/12-13/1,1,8,0/207912.html


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

Putting aside my absolute hatred of israel they have some pretty nice stadiums


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Get lost.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Sammy Ofer Stadium, Haifa



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Israel National Stadium - Jerusalem 

GAB has recently been commissioned to develop a two-stage expansion plan in Teddy stadium: The first part involves enlarging the stadium to a 31,000-seat capacity, and thereafter a 50,000-seat capacity which will make it the new national stadium of Israel.


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lovely Stadiums.... Israel is having some fantastic arenas among the best stadiums in the world..... Greetings from India!!!


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> Israel National Stadium - Jerusalem
> 
> GAB has recently been commissioned to develop a two-stage expansion plan in Teddy stadium: The first part involves enlarging the stadium to a 31,000-seat capacity, and thereafter a 50,000-seat capacity which will make it the new national stadium of Israel.


I think that two stage expansion is very expensive and long...might prefer to demolish Ramat Gan stadium, and built completely new stadium there


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Cubo99 said:


> I think that two stage expansion is very expensive and long...might prefer to demolish Ramat Gan stadium, and built completely new stadium there


well that will happend, Ramat Gan stadium will be completely demolished and while they built the new Ramat Gan the national team will play in this renovated Teddy Kollek stadium in Jerusalem


Beer Sheva stadium 16,000 (honestly i think this is too small it was originally for 32,000, they should make it at least for 20,000)


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Holon Arena capacity for 5,000


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Multipurpose Arena - Hadera (again too small should have a capacity of 5,000)

This multipurpose facility is able to house a variety of sport as well as cultural events. With its versatile layout it is able to accommodate basketball, volleyball and other sports events with around 2,400 seats. With alternate configuration of the seating arrangements, the structure can be converted into a concert hall which includes up to 3000 seats. Stressing the highest standards of design, compliance with local and international sports and safety standards, this multifunctional space has a total construction area of 4,200 sq.m.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information!

I didn't aware about Multipurpose Arena Hadera. When it should be built?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium (Credit to Abu George from Asoccer forum):


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

I will use this to ask:

What happened to big project of Beitar Jerusalem? They won two titles in a row, there were stories that their boss wants to dominate Israel football and they want to make mark in Europe... and then they actuall disappeared from top?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

His name is Arcadi Gaydamak, and he's still the owner of the team.

Gaydamak actually wanted to be the Mayor of Jerusalem. Therefor he bought Beitar, made the team to be the best team in Israel, and hoped that way to gets the votes of Jerusalem residents. However, he got tiny amount of votes in the election. 
Jerusalem residents are not that stupid. Gaydamak is not a Jerusalem resident (and never was), and even doesn't speak fluent Hebrew.

After his bitter disappointment from the election, Gaydamak no longer had any interest in the team. Gaydamak stooped to fund money in the team, and Beitar become to be a weak team, that each season barely survives in the Israeli premier League.

These days the businessman, Eli Tabib, negotiating to buy the team from Gaydamak.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Jerusalem Arena, New video:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Video from Sammy Offer Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Video from Teddy Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy stadium:


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Slowly but surely.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New video from Sammy Offer Stadium:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Teddy stadium today...


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Teddy 13/1


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

video from Teddy.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

WOW! :cheers:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium:


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Teddy, 26/1


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Teddy Stadium, 10.02:


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk (Oct 23, 2010)

capaticy ?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> capaticy ?


with this new stand it will have a capacity for 30,000, in the next renovation the capacity will be upgraded to 50,000 - 60,000...


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

33,500


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> in the next renovation the capacity will be upgraded to 50,000 - 60,000...


Not gonna happen...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Be'er Sheva Stadium. Credit to zahipan from Asoccer forum:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> Not gonna happen...


really? what happened with the Teddy is gonna be the NT home stadium while we build the new Ramat Gan?


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

New Be'er Sheva Stadium


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Teddy


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

bakeware2 said:


> Nice projects.But one thing does not fit to Israel -a hockey rink


Expept these one:

Holon




























Metula (Canada Center)










Iskate (Tel Aviv)










Ice park (Eilat)



















And this one project

Ice Hockey Rink
2008

[proposal]










The entire complex has a state of the art hockey arena (2,000 seats, suits for both tournaments and leisure) which includes a standard ice hockey field, and provides a proper seating to press, V.I.P, players bench, and referees bench. It also has sportsmen wardrobe, public restrooms, cafeteria, fitness rooms, clubs, SPA, equipment stores, management offices, storerooms, and the most progressive machines for ice treatment.


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Great photo of Teddy and the new arena.


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

A question about Israeli football stadiums:

So

Recently new build stadiums:
- Netanya
- Petach Tikva
- Acre

New building or renovating stadiums at this moment:
- Haifa (new stadium)
- Jerusalem (renovation)
- Beer Sheva (new stadium)

Is this correct? 

And, what will be the future Israeli national football stadium? I've already heard they will build a new ramat gan stadium but I don't find any projects on the internet


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

You are correct.

There is no official plan for rebuilding Ramat Gan stadium, and therefor you can't find it on the web. This plan hasn't got any approval yet.


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Sammy Ofer (Beitar-Jerusalem.net)


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

Waw, really nice

Would be good if Maccabi and Hapoel Tel Aviv had also such a stadium like sammy ofer or teddy

Because their current stadium isn't very nice to be honest


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

And I think it's possible

Maccabi and Hapoel Tel Aviv are 2 big clubs who deserve a good stadium like haifa or jerusalem, would be very good and they can also share the costs what makes it realizable (I guess)


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Teddy Stadium. Credit to "שמעון" from forum beitar.net:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Teddy. Credit to "הפלא השמיני" from forum beitar.net:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

dont like blue only seats, rainbow colors was much better


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

More pictures from Teddy. Credit to Sss91 from Asoccer forum:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great thread!

Any new photos of Jerusalem arena?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

M-120 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Any new photos of Jerusalem arena?


Roof lifting:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

A new video from Teddy Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New photos from Teddy. The roof won't be ready for Euro-U21. In addition, the seats in the north stand will be replaced only after the tournament. Such a shame :bash:


----------



## AmericanFootyFan (May 25, 2013)

omrivol said:


> New photos from Teddy. The roof won't be ready for Euro-U23. In addition, the seats in the north stand will be replaced only after the tournament. Such a shame :bash:


It would have been nice to have the roof ready but I don't think its such a big deal. The important things like the south stands, media areas, and locker rooms are all done. Besides, the plan was always for a 2-stage renovation process, one before and one after the U21 Euros. At least the 2nd stage (seats for north stands and roof for south stands) will be done before the start of the Israeli League season.


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why can't they replace the north stand before The tournament? They can be done just in one or few days! It's not that hard.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

M-120 said:


> Why can't they replace the north stand before The tournament? They can be done just in one or few days! It's not that hard.


It's not a time issue. Jerusalem municipality have exceeded from the budget that allocated for Teddy renovation. The seats will be replaces only before the Maccabiah Games.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Any updates on stadiums beimg used in U21 Euro?


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Israel vs England


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Great 
Hope that the roof will be installed as soon as possible.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Football Arena of Be'er Sheva:





Basketball Arena of Be'er Sheva:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great updates, toda.

Anyone got renders for Beer Sheva football and basketball stadiums?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Football:

















Basketball:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

THanks. Don't really like these designs but still ok for Beer Sheva.
When will they completed the construction for both stadiums?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The football stadium supposed to be ready in 2015. Regarding the basketball arena - I didn't find any reference for the opening time, but it's looks like it's going to be opened at the next year.

The design of the football is good enough in my opinion. I don't like the the design of the basketball arena. The roof looks a bit strange.


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Euro 2013 U21 final.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Panoramics 



























I took the following photo:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Photos from Jerusalem Arena:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i dont understand how will they expand it in the future.....where they will add the extra stands?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

It's not supposed to be expanded. The arena will be built on the original design.
In the fist stage, only the lower tier will be prepared, and in the second stage the higher tier will be prepared as well. Each tier has a capacity of ~5,000 seats.


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

But as we saw in this photo...










The second tier is ready as well, they only should install the seats, so it will not going to cost that much, why they will going to launch it later then?!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> It's not supposed to be expanded. The arena will be built on the original design.
> In the fist stage, only the lower tier will be prepared, and in the second stage the higher tier will be prepared as well. Each tier has a capacity of ~5,000 seats.


well what i heard is that they will first build it with a capacity of 5,000 peeps, and later in the second stage it will have a capacity for 10,000 peeps...anyways, if it haves a capacity of 10,000 already it looks quite small to be honest...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

What i meant is that at the first stage only the first lower will be ready. The higher tier on the opposite side will be a concrete and nothing more (no seats, no urinals, Concession stands, etc). It be will be finished at the second stage.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Video from Holon Arena:


----------



## AmericanFootyFan (May 25, 2013)

within a few years, Israel will have 5 new quality arenas of at least 3,000 seats, which is a lot for a small country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

AmericanFootyFan said:


> within a few years, Israel will have 5 new quality arenas of at least 3,000 seats, which is a lot for a small country.


For a country where basketball is very popular, its not too much, especially when the capacities arent over the top.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New photos from Holon Arena:


mauzer1 said:


> *Arena Holon*


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Haifa Municipality target now to establish the Athletics Stadium*

After the establishment of the Sammy Ofer Stadium and Romema arena, Haifa Municipality moving now to thier next big project - the construction of the athletics stadium. The project estimated cost will be around $30 million, coming from the Toto, sponsorship's, land sales and donations.



















The Athletic Stadium was established in 1996 - and it includes jogging paths, soccer pitch, athletics facilities and a stand that includes 900 seats. Right now it used for Athletics activities in the city and the north area.



















The Municipality wants to build a newly sports complex that will lead to international level, subjecting athletics and other sports related to it such as heavy athletics, endurance and more.

The complex will include: running track, Olympic level cycling routes, treatment rooms and fitness training classes, warehouses, new PHOTO-FINISH and control rooms, acrobatics and gymnastics center, bikes training center, cross-fit and sports Medicine Center that will include physio-therapy, chiropractic and sports testing centers.



















The highlight of the new stadium will be a grandstand that will be comfortable and spacious and will includes a capacity of 2700 seats and individual cells as well.


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great news for Haifa, hope other cities in Israel will do the same!


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

The stadium almost complete (photo by google made in octomber of 2011)


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Haifa metro area haves some very nice stadiums, they also have the Nesher stadium and the Kiryat Haim stadium will be renovated as well by Hapoel Haifa


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

Herzeleid said:


> Haifa metro area haves some very nice stadiums, they also have the Nesher stadium and the Kiryat Haim stadium will be renovated as well by Hapoel Haifa


Didn't heard about Kiryat Haiem renovation before!
do you have more details about this issue?


----------



## cyclops34386 (Sep 4, 2011)

Vandoren said:


> The stadium almost complete (photo by google made in octomber of 2011)


The stadium stands on this situation since they finish built it in 1996...
seats and roof doesn't installed and completed because they got financial problems...

now the Municipality is trying to move this project forward by getting the money from some sources like the TOTO, sponsorship's, land sales and donations as I mentioned before...

The original plan was only to build a stadium with normal stands and a roof, now with new plan there will gonna be some great extras!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

cyclops34386 said:


> Didn't heard about Kiryat Haiem renovation before!
> do you have more details about this issue?


I read it on one.co.il yesterday, but it didn't say much, only that Hapoel Haifa and some new investors of the team would renovate Kiryat Haim stadium for the Hapoel academy and youth teams...btw they are also building the next stage of the Afula stadium, looks kinda weird with funny roofs, but for Afula i guess its more than ok


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> btw they are also building the next stage of the Afula stadium, looks kinda weird with funny roofs, but for Afula i guess its more than ok


this is the actual Afula stadium










with the current expansion it will look like this, and i'm guessing the capacity will be around 3,000 - 5000..


















current works on the new stand and the old one


























and according to the Afula municipality website, it will have a third expansion in the future for a total capacity of 14,000

http://www.afula.muni.il/info.php?docid=football2


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

also found this, a supposed U/C stadium in Rehovot for 5,000


















http://www.hlr.co.il/index.aspx?pgid=pg_128727935637080000


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The opening ceremony of the Maccabiah Games in Teddy Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures from Be'er Sheva Stadium:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Any new photos on Jerusalem basketball arena? When will it be ready?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

The arena supposed to be ready in April 2014. You can see a new photos here:
http://www.one.co.il/cat/images/first.aspx?packageId=20666


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

A new video from Be'er Sheva Stadium:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New photos from Jerusalem Arena:
https://imageshack.com/i/ja4lujj


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New video from Jerusalem Arena:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New videos from Jerusalem Arena:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> guys check out the new Bloomfield, the capacity will be upgraded from 14,000 to 18,000, works will start at the end of the 2012 season of the Israeli league, i fu(king love it..! :banana:


guys remember this project? well looks like its finally going to start, at the end of this season of course, they gave a new facelift to the design and the capacity will be upgraded from 14,000 to 25,000, great news for Tel Aviv..!!!


















inside you can see a little video
http://one.co.il/Article/223715.html


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

Where will Maccabi Tel Aviv and Hapoel Tel Aviv play while renovation? Ramat Gan I guess?

And how many € will this cost? 

Looks beautiful


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

tbeest said:


> Where will Maccabi Tel Aviv and Hapoel Tel Aviv play while renovation? Ramat Gan I guess?
> 
> And how many € will this cost?
> 
> Looks beautiful


most probably in the Petach Tikva stadium










and the cost will be around 150 million shekelim or 31 million €


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Holon Arena:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Jerusalem Arena:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Jerusalem Arena:


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Be'er Sheva Stadium and Arena:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> Multipurpose Arena - Hadera (again too small should have a capacity of 5,000)
> 
> This multipurpose facility is able to house a variety of sport as well as cultural events. With its versatile layout it is able to accommodate basketball, volleyball and other sports events with around 2,400 seats. With alternate configuration of the seating arrangements, the structure can be converted into a concert hall which includes up to 3000 seats. Stressing the highest standards of design, compliance with local and international sports and safety standards, this multifunctional space has a total construction area of 4,200 sq.m.


this arena will finally start...good for Hadera, plus a new image of how it will look in the inside...










http://blinker.co.il/%D7%A9%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%9F/%D7%97%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%94/%D7%97%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%94-%D7%94%D7%99%D7%9B%D7%9C-%D7%A1%D7%A4%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%98-%D7%91%D7%A9%D7%95%D7%95%D7%99-35-%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%95%D7%9F-%D7%A9%D7%A7%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%9D-%D7%99%D7%99/33957/


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Ber Sheva Stadium














































Haifa (19.12.2013)


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

So the two biggest sports in Israel are soccer and basketball?


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Bori427 said:


> So the two biggest sports in Israel are soccer and basketball?


Do you mean football? )

I guess it's correct for most of Europe.

But here in Russia it's different:

1.Football 
2.Hockey
3.Biathlon (have very big tv rankings,sometimes biggest than matches of our football nat.team)
4.Basketball (needs more decent arenas and teams)

Up.



mauzer1 said:


> *21.12.13*
> *Arena Holon*


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Photos from New Be'er Sheva Arena (3k seats) - The Shell Arena (היכל הקונכיה):


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Photos from new Holon Arena (credit for החברה הכלכלית לפיתוח חולון):


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

A great view of Teddy stadium. Can't wait to see the southern roof completed.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Looks so much classier now they've changed the seats. The old seat pattern was truly vile.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Indeed, but the old pattern seats haven't been replaced yet at the north stand. You can't see it at the picture below. it's supposed to replaced only at the end of the next season. The roof supposed to be completed at the beginning of the next season.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Video from the new "Drive-in" arena in Tel-Aviv (3k).


----------



## ohad93 (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice video. When will it be finish?


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

omrivol said:


> Photos from New Be'er Sheva Arena (3k seats) - The Shell Arena (היכל הקונכיה):




Very nice. Is this where Israeli all stars basketball 2014 were held at last week?


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

What's drive in arena in tel aviv for? Basketball or what?

Also, any new photos of Jerusalem arena? Isn't it supposed to be completed now?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

M-120 said:


> Very nice. Is this where Israeli all stars basketball 2014 were held at last week?


Yes.



M-120 said:


> What's drive in arena in tel aviv for? Basketball or what?
> 
> Also, any new photos of Jerusalem arena? Isn't it supposed to be completed now?


The Drive-in arena supposed to be the home arena of Hapoel Tel-Aviv (basketball).

Here are the most updated photos from Jerusalem i could find (from the end of January):
https://imageshack.com/a/knjq/1


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Ber Sheva Stadium














































P.S.

Does anybody know what happends with project of Bat Yam Ice-ring arena?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Vandoren said:


> Does anybody know what happends with project of Bat Yam Ice-ring arena?


Nothing built so far.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

M-120 said:


> Any updates or new photos of Holon Arena and Hapoel Tel Aviv arena?


Hapoel Tel Aviv Arena...


----------



## Dr. Rabbit (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks nice for a basic square, Hapoel TA doesn't have a fan base enough for a larger stadium?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Dr. Rabbit said:


> Looks nice for a basic square, Hapoel TA doesn't have a fan base enough for a larger stadium?


they do, not as big as Maccabi Tel Aviv, but they do have a nice amount of fans...in my own opinion it was a mistake to build such a small stadium, it should had been for 6,000 people...

interior of the new Hapoel Tel Aviv Arena...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> Nice photo. Are they planing to put chairs behinds the baskets as well?


the mistery has been solved...


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
Are vip boxes still unfinished?

-----

Meanwhile some progress in Beer Sheva


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ seems like some are still unfinished....

btw you missed this pic..!


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

^^

I don't get how I missied this pic ,it was second pic it my post and still pretty visible. There are others new pics of this stadium by same author.










































































Most impotant photo for Beer Sheva football fans.Currenly they have hot debate about colour of the seats on the stadium.Most fans wants red since it's colours of the biggest local club but people who resposible for project prefer blue one.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

here is an old picture of the outside of Hapoel Tel Aviv arena where you can see it completely











and a new one of the interior..


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

inside of Holon Arena, with a capacity of 5,600 and with the option to add 1,000 more places if needed in the future


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

is Holon arena completed? If so, when are they going to host a game?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Its seems like that Holon Arena is almost completed. Currently it's not clear when Hapoel Holon will relocate to the new arena. A few months ago it was announced that the team will relocate only at the next season. However, according to an article that have been published this week, the team is considering to move the the new arena at March for the playoff games.

http://www.one.co.il/Article/244371.html


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks omrivol.

Do you know whether they'd put more seats especially on the corners for Hapoel Tel Aviv's new arena?

I wish they'd do something to the white squares on Hapoel Tel Aviv new arena, something like a big logo of Hapoel Tel Aviv instead of just plain Hebrew words on big squares.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

M-120 said:


> Do you know whether they'd put more seats especially on the corners for Hapoel Tel Aviv's new arena?


I'm afraid it's not possible







.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

M-120 said:


> I wish they'd do something to the white squares on Hapoel Tel Aviv new arena, something like a big logo of Hapoel Tel Aviv instead of just plain Hebrew words on big squares.


it haves to be white because at night it serves as a proyection screen....anyways Hapoel Tel Aviv played their first game on the new stadium, here are some videos...

a resume of the game






and a fan video


----------



## Renegate001 (Jan 4, 2015)

Here you can vote for Samy Ofer stadium for stadium of the year 2014:
stadiumdb.com/competitions/stadium_of_the_year_2014


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Tiberias stadium


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Any information?


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Is there a chance for any team other than Maccabi to ever make the Euroleague? 

They are a one-off, one very good team from a country with otherwise little basketball heritage. Yet, Maccabi continues to be extremely well supported by fans, not just sponsors, that you have to wonder how come the country can't seem to have a more competitive league.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

M-120 said:


> Any information?


small stadium with a capacity for 5,000, the mayor of Tiberias wants to build a multisport area with a new basketball arena and tennis courts 








endrity said:


> Is there a chance for any team other than Maccabi to ever make the Euroleague?


Hapoel Jerusalem which once won the ULEB Cup, actually now with their new arena they are in talks to enter the Euroleague...


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

No further plans for Maccabi Tel Aviv? I think Bloomfield is very outdated and they need something like in Haifa or Jerusalem.


----------



## tkeuch (Aug 22, 2014)

tbeest said:


> No further plans for Maccabi Tel Aviv? I think Bloomfield is very outdated and they need something like in Haifa or Jerusalem.


Bloomfield will have a big change next year.
24,000 seats (14,000 now)
adding roof


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ thats the old render....i posted the new one a few pages back, also i think the capacity was upgraded to 26,000...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Beersheva stadium update



























































also the colour of the chairs will be burgundy...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

inside of the new Holon Arena


----------



## Stadionwelt_Heeg (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice images!


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I took some photos of Holon Arena last Saturday.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

looks very nice, when you think about it, its a shame that they didn't buildt something like this for Haifa as well, they kinda got screwed with the Romema renovation...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Got screwed? The renovated Romema is a nice arena. Not such as a new one, but it's still nice. I guess that reason that Haifa municipality didn't decide to build a brand new arena is Sammy Offer Stadium. Budget issues...


----------



## Dr. Rabbit (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks great, it's a shame that Israel is tiny, could have made a much bigger stadium.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> Got screwed? The renovated Romema is a nice arena. Not such as a new one, but it's still nice. I guess that reason that Haifa municipality didn't decide to build a brand new arena is Sammy Offer Stadium. Budget issues...


Romema its just like Teddy Stadium...a quasimodo, they got renovated and all, but still are fugly and weird looking...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Photos from Be'er Sheva stadium (Originally posted by zahipan from Asoccer forum):


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

looks good, i would have put some vip suites/pubs/game areas/restaurants in the stand front of the main one...maybe in the future they could do something with the corners like they did with Glasgow Rangers Ibrox stadium and reach the +20k capacity...also do you know if this stadium have solar panels in the roof? cause it would make a lot of sense in a city like Beer7...


----------



## Rumours (Mar 16, 2015)

Holon arena looks like Spodek in Katowice a little.


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

Herzeleid said:


> ^^ thats the old render....i posted the new one a few pages back, also i think the capacity was upgraded to 26,000...


I am glad to hear this.

You know when this will start? And what will be the cost price?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

tbeest said:


> I am glad to hear this.
> 
> You know when this will start? And what will be the cost price?


Lately it was announced that the construction have been postponed to March 2016.


----------



## interestinglyenough (Mar 24, 2015)

Dude, resize the pictures.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't. Images resizing function isn't available inside the forum. In this case we should resize the images outside the forum. These are not my photos. I've just copied them from other forum.


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

@omrivol How many more teams in the Israeli Premier League will get new stadiums?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ besides the ones posted in here Ashdod and Ra'anana are in talks for building new small stadiums, also the owner of Maccabi Tel Aviv said he wants to build a big new stadium, rumours say it could be for 50,000 (which in my opinion as a Maccabi fan its too much, 35,000 would be just perfect)


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Ashdod stadium is the worst is the Israeli premier league. They are really need a new stadium. However, it's doesn't looks like they are going to have a new one at the next years. Nothing but talking in Ashdod...


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

New photos from Be'er Sheva stadium (16k):


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't like these corners, its so stupid.

Anyway, when are Petach Tvika and Netanya stadiums gonna expand more seats?
Any updates with Canada stadium?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Eilat municipal sport arena 










































































































Arena
• 3,000 seats (Basketball mode).
• Entrance foyers, concourse, upper foyer, VIP lounge.
• Multipurpose arena for basketball, handball, volleyball, tennis, shows, conventions etc.
• Players and performers changing rooms.
• Rooms for – referees, dope testing, doctors, first aid, delegates, administration etc.
• Sport equipment storage (under seats).
• Press room.
• Players warm-up gym.
• Spectators toilets.
• Concessions.
• Technical & service spaces

General public facilities
• Gym.
• Spa – saunas, Jacuzzi, treatment rooms.
• Dance & studio rooms.
• Changing rooms & toilets.
• Sport medicine center.
• Restaurant / coffee shop.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great! When it's supposed to be ready?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

M-120 said:


> I don't like these corners, its so stupid.
> 
> Anyway, when are Petach Tvika and Netanya stadiums gonna expand more seats?
> Any updates with Canada stadium?


There are many stadiums in Europe with such as kind of corners (Gelredome, Stadio Luigi Ferraris, Ilie Oană Stadium, etc). It's not that bad. They can easily remove them in the future, in case of an expansion planning.

There are rumors of a temporary expansion of Petach Tivka Staium for Maccabi Tel Aviv, While Bloomfield will be renovated. As for Netanya Stadiuim, there is only a future plan, but i don't see it happen in next 10 years.

There are no news regarding Canada Stadium.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

they started puting the seats at Beersheva stadium...


----------



## NelsonMondialu (Mar 5, 2015)

Herzeleid said:


> they started puting the seats at Beersheva stadium...


Budget eagle ? ^^


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

A new video from Be'er Sheva:
http://vod.sport5.co.il/?Vc=893&Vi=191902


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

turnerstadium.co.il


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

turnerstadium.co.il


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

is it hard to maintain pitches in Israel?


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

The experts think so. They say we can't use just one kind of grass all year round, we need one for summer, and one for winter, because of the very hot summer. 
So every fall they plant winter grass over the summer grass. that takes a few weeks in which you can't play on it.


----------



## usernametaken (Jun 22, 2015)

I kind of like this venue. Looks solid from the inside. The area is a bit sad though, and the palmtrees don't look too happy yet.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

usernametaken said:


> The area is a bit sad though, and the palmtrees don't look too happy yet.


the area is in the northern part of the city, its all new, they are just starding to develop it, thats why you practically see no roads or landscaping, but it will come, also if i'm not mistaken i think there are plans in this area for a IT park...the red square is where the stadium is being build...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

football stadium and arena in Yavne

capacity of 2200









will be build first with a capacity of 1150 and can be upgraded to 3000


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

How old is the photo from Yavne?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Yokneam sports hall


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Ashdod new sportec to be build in the north of the city near park Lachish










http://www.ashdod.muni.il/SPORT/PLACE/Pages/default.aspx

the current basketball arena will be renovated and will be use as a gymnastics center










http://www.ashdodnet.com/article/58905


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

next


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

the stadium is in his final stages, the inside is practically done just need to add the appliances, so i think if Beer Sheva manages to get into Europa League they can use the new stadium


----------



## iFan81 (Jul 9, 2015)

There's doubt as to whether the stadium will be ready for the start of the Israeli League but it should be ready for the EL group stage if they make it. 
If it's not ready for their first home match in the League then they'll play at Teddy.

I like the stadium. It's a Northern European box style you see in the UK and Norway and it's different from the new stadiums they've built recently.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Yavne stadium still under renovation












> capacity of 2200


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

an old pic, but i think we have never posted one where we can have a general view of the area around the stadium


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Beer Sheva new pics


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

I can not understand how in 2015 building stadiums without position of the transmission.
But is Yavne.


----------



## azh89 (Aug 10, 2015)

I know hockey stadiums aren't discussed much on here, seeing as it's not as popular a sport in Israel. But there was an article on Ynet last year that Holon is planning to a build a new, regulation size rink in the centre of the country.

Supposed to be 1,200 seats, with the groundbreaking this November and completion by 2017 (presumably in time for the Maccabi Games). And it will serve both the hockey and figure skating federations. Anyone know anything/have more details about this?


----------



## iFan81 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## iFan81 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## iFan81 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## iFan81 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## iFan81 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Turner Stadium is now officially open.*


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

next


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

aerial view of Turner Stadium in Beer Sheva


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

first game at the new Turner Stadium


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Jerusalem sports center

in order from left to right:
-Football stadium (partially build with renovations approved)
-Tennis arena (to be u/c soon, i guess this is just a sketch)
-Basketball arena (build)
-Olympic pool (u/c)











now not related to sports itself, but totally related to this pic i just posted, the Katamonim neighborhood, the one you can see behind the Jerusalem Sports Center, will go under a MASSIVE renovation, here are the plan renders...

The project will renovate and create a total of 5,230 housing units, up from the current 2,290 units, 30% of which will be designated as small and affordable units intended for young couples. The plan is broken down on this map:










-Orange – TAMA 38 (840 units)
-Yellow – Pinui-Binui (2050 units)
-Pink – Pinui-Binui (1740 units)
-Dark Blue – Land Allocated to Developers (300 units)
-Light Blue – Construction Ministry Pilot Area (300 units)
-Brown – Public Buildings (schools, etc.)
-Green – Open Public Areas (parks, etc.)

*Tama 38 means renovating and upgrading the buildings to the actual construction laws, while Pinui Binui means to vacate and build a new building.









Before/after example of a typical renewal project in Katamonim.

reference of how the neighborhood looks today










and how it will be in the future


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz (Nov 14, 2014)

hey guys
i know this topic is not about this but i dont know any place to ask it. 
can someone give me information about bnei yehuda fans? i know its the 3rd team in TLV, but i dont know more about them? are they hate both of the TLV teams? politics, are they left or right side fans? 
also i wanna know more about the friendships between the fans in israel? i only know about maccabi haifa-beer sheva and hapoel tlv-sahknin
thanks


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

Beer sheva- haifa???


NOoooooo


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

love_mtk_hate_mlsz said:


> hey guys
> i know this topic is not about this but i dont know any place to ask it.
> can someone give me information about bnei yehuda fans? i know its the 3rd team in TLV, but i dont know more about them? are they hate both of the TLV teams? politics, are they left or right side fans?
> also i wanna know more about the friendships between the fans in israel? i only know about maccabi haifa-beer sheva and hapoel tlv-sahknin
> thanks


Bnei Yehuda fans particularly hates Hapoel TLV fans. You can read some about the rivalry here under "בני יהודה: קרשים, אלות ומה שבא ליד" section (in Hebrew):
http://www.mako.co.il/men-magazine/machismo-sport/Article-7654ecea6e66231006.htm

They are on the right side of the politic map. Originally, most of them came from Hatikva Neighborhood, but since them, most of them have left the neighborhood.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

:guns1:

HAPOEL ASHKELON!!!
no need friends!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Tiberias multisport











site where it will build


----------



## tbeest (Apr 15, 2013)

Any plans for future stadiums to be built in Israel?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Tel Aviv municipality has a plan to renovate and expand Bloomfield Stadium in the next season. However, Both Maccabi and Hapoel Tel Aviv are currently checking an option to built a new stadium each team for his own. It's seems that Maccabi are much more serious about that.

In addition, Tiberias suppose to built a new stadium in the next year.

Nothing more that that as far as i know.


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz (Nov 14, 2014)

Do they started to do something with the Bloomfield Stadium?
I saw that the last two weeks Tel Aviv teams played in Netanya.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

love_mtk_hate_mlsz said:


> Do they started to do something with the Bloomfield Stadium?
> I saw that the last two weeks Tel Aviv teams played in Netanya.


at the end of this season they will start the renovation works, also the Tel Aviv muni anunced plans for a new 45,000-50,000 stadium


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz (Nov 14, 2014)

ok, but i'm asking what's happening now?


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

Ashkelon is rumored to demolish the old stadium. And construction of a new one. But nothing official


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Bat Yam municipality opens a tender for a new football stadium, which must be UEFA Category 4 and with a capacity of at least 30,000, it will be build near the new Sea Park quarter, which is close to the Ayalon highway, the train station and the new light train station

http://www.calcalist.co.il/sport/articles/0,7340,L-3676331,00.html


----------



## Da70cix (Feb 5, 2016)

New Turner Stadium is very good !!!!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The Tel Aviv and Ramat Gan municipalities have come into an agreement and will build a new stadium near the area of the old Ramat Gan stadium but closer to the park, the old Ramat Gan stadium will be demolished and new towers build instead, also the renovation of Bloomfield stadium will start at the end of this season

http://m.one.co.il/Mobile/Article/15-16/1,1,3,0/267232.html?ref=hp


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

due to the attendance success the Beer Sheva Turner stadium will be upgraded 5000 seats, going from 15000 to 21000, the four corners of the stadium which are now concrete walls will be demolished and new stands build in their place, also the mayor said that this way it will be easier to upgrade again in the future if needed, renovation work will start at the end of this season, and works are scheduled to the finished at the middle of next season

http://www.one.co.il/Article/15-16/1,1,2,0/270187.html?ref=hp


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Herzeleid said:


> due to the attendance success the Beer Sheva Turner stadium will be upgraded 5000 seats, going from 15000 to 21000, the four corners of the stadium which are now concrete walls will be demolished and new stands build in their place, also the mayor said that this way it will be easier to upgrade again in the future if needed, renovation work will start at the end of this season, and works are scheduled to the finished at the middle of next season
> 
> http://www.one.co.il/Article/15-16/1,1,2,0/270187.html?ref=hp


Do not believe for any of One's bulshits. 

From Be'er Shevea mayor Facebook page:


> תושבים יקרים. לצערי, פורסמה היום ידיעה שגויה ולא מבוססת בנוגע לאיצטדיון טוטו-טרנר. אף אחד לא דיבר איתי בנושא, לא התקיימה שום ישיבה בנדון
> ומי שמבין בבניית פרוייקטים בסדר גודל כזה, יודע שאין שום דרך להגדיל את האיצטדיון ב״מהלך בזק״. הקמנו איצטדיון חם וביתי, בסטנדרט גבוה, שמתאים למפעלים אירופיים. קבוצת הדגל שלנו, הפועל באר שבע, לא תנדוד בשנה הבאה לחפש מגרש ביתי. אז בואו נמשיך לשמור על צניעות וניתן למועדון שאנחנו כל כך אוהבים להשלים את המשימה, מבלי שיסיטו אותנו מהמטרה האמיתית. זה עדיין לא נגמר.
> קדימה הפועל!​


https://www.facebook.com/ruvik.danilovich


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

omrivol said:


> Do not believe for any of One's bulshits.
> 
> From Be'er Shevea mayor Facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ruvik.danilovich


well that sucks...but one thing i dont believe is the fact that he says that the stadium cant be upgraded...thats just pure bull....


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, i've heard that many times before. I'm sure that this stadium is expandable. That's a question for desire. If old stadium such as Anfield can be upgraded, Be'er Sheva can be upgraded too in many ways. For example: Adding new tiers on the main stands, filling the corners, etc. They just need to remove the roof and break the corners walls.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

I hope that Hapoel Ashkelon to do something at the stadium if they could play in the Premier League .
There is a potential field.


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz (Nov 14, 2014)

any pictures/details of the new Bloomfield?


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, a few renders has been published so far, and it seems like none of them will be the final render.

Here are two of them:

1. 









2.


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz (Nov 14, 2014)

as i know they start to demolish the old stadium soon (no more games) and we dont have an official render ?


----------

